# need assistance in placement of transfer please



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

Hi, looking for a little assistance please in the placement of left chest area transfers. I have been just kind of eyeballing where to place the transfers. But I am wondering if there is some kind of measurements that folks normally use for placement, kind of like a rule of thumb, and do these change for different sizes of shirts? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Normally I go 2" from center, 2½ to 3" below center of neckline. Maybe a little more on larger shirts and a little less on smaller. But I just eyball it, also.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

got this from a previous thread:


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's another one Diamond Threadworks Embroidery Placement Charts


----------



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

thanks this is what I was looking for, have a great day!


----------



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

This is an awesome explanation for placement on everything.Thank you so much. This is a definate keeper. I am laminating it and hanging it next to my presses. Wow a lot of info that is so useful. Thanks again.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I use the Embroiderers Buddy for over-heart measurements. You can't really see in this picture, but the left edge and the bottome edge are both marked with various sizes (both mens and womens)....align the size mark on the left side with the shoulder seam; align the corresponding size mark on the bottom with the center of the shirt, and place your mark at the corner. 

I use either tailors chalk or a disappearing ink pen to make a dot at the center. If I'm working with a polo, that's all I need....if I'm working with a t-shirt, I like to draw a straight line under my dot to make sure lettering ends up level.

They also make one for youth sizes.

These cost about $15, and are big time savers.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

splathead said:


> Here's another one Diamond Threadworks Embroidery Placement Charts


For heart logos I pretty much do the same as suggested above. Although I tend to place mine just a smidgen higher... better higher than lower; especially on women's shirts.


----------



## azdesigns (May 11, 2009)

thanks for the response, I started doing some shirts for a local diner. They already had some shirts done and were wearing them when I was approached about giving a bid for more shirts. The shirts they were already wearing were as you said "too low" on the ladies. Didnt really leave the ladies looking too lady like. I have since did a couple dozen for them and had my mind set that the new shirts would have the logos higher. It is hard to always guess where to put the designs as each of the ladies are built different and they are being put on different styles of shirts that they are providing me...not my choice to do this way...but anyway, that is why I posted these questions. Everyones info has been most helpful. Seems as though my eyeballing was pretty much in the right places, now hopefully it helps keep customers eyeballing in the right area...lol


----------



## mickipke (Jul 5, 2006)

I still find it amazing that any info I could ever want ends up here. Your guys are awesome to share so much. Thanks to all.


----------

